# Amazon Patents Photography w/ White Background



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

🌀

Not sure what planet the US patent office staff is from but... Amazon has been granted a patent for 'Photography Against A White Background" 










What kind of madness is this?

[via]


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Nothing really original here. Would be impossible to enforce, just change an angle by half a degree and it's a different set-up. Patent official should be terminated with extreme prejudice forthwith.

BTW a pair of umbrellas coming from either side at about 45°, triggered by a direct camera mounted flash, works as well or even better.


----------

